# Florida Native



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I really dig the color. Welcome to the fam.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

great color!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great color combo! Congrats on the skiff!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Im itching to go fishing. Just awaiting an Evinrude etec 40.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the crew!!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my fav. color combos! Congrats


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Welcome to the crew!!!



Thanks bro. You had a lot of input and it was real helpful during the build.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the Ankona family. I really like your color combo.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

when its time to buy thats the exact setup I want. that thing is sweet.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, I love your grab bar/cooler cradle. Did Ankona line that up or did you have that custom fabbed? Like many I'm trying to come up with the perfect tiller console seat mount and I think you hit it! Thanks for sharing and congrats


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Wow, I love your grab bar/cooler cradle. Did Ankona line that up or did you have that custom fabbed? Like many I'm trying to come up with the perfect tiller console seat mount and I think you hit it! Thanks for sharing and congrats



I thought it up and Ankona was able to make it for me. They do a good job. I changed my mind about ten times before I figured the way I wanted my skiff to be setup.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice ride. I saw it when I was at the shop on Tuesday. I am having them put that grab bar in my new ShadowCast build.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats on the skiff!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are some more pics


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

ALL DONE!!!!




















Where in south Florida should I go fishing first?


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet.... nice setup are you going to be adding a gps or anything like that? If so where might you put it?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

handheld gps plus some backup charts plus an epirb. I should be good, what do you think? Im also gonna get a basic first aid kit to have ready.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

epirb might be a little over kill. Most of the time fishing inshore you can use cellphone or vhf if you need help. But it is whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

the epirb was a gift but i do need a vhf still


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

In that case sell epirb. Buy vhf and a new reel. haha!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I really like the simplicity, clean & neat! Sweet sled!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Classy!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great shots! That is one pretty skiff. Maiden voyage in SFLA......Flamingo!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Just TOO sweet! I really dig the center lean bar/cooler rig. I'd like to see one of those with the nav lights intergrated and have the wiring run thought the Al tubes. Now that would make me envious!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I got a plans for a trip to Flamingo in the works right now. As of now I think the maiden voyage will be Biscayne Bay? maybe



> Great shots!  That is one pretty skiff.  Maiden voyage in SFLA......Flamingo!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Just TOO sweet! I really dig the center lean bar/cooler rig. I'd like to see one of those with the nav lights intergrated and have the wiring run thought the Al tubes. Now that would make me envious!



Mel was going to try that but we ended up deciding a simple bow light would do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

> ALL DONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Nice skiff, but you not done! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff looks sick! can't wait to see it around Flamingo. I highly suggest a Strongarm Products tiller extension. Also, I'm going to be selling my casting platform with brand new seadek for $250 if interested.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

..............Is anyone ever done?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> The skiff looks sick! can't wait to see it around Flamingo. I highly suggest a Strongarm Products tiller extension. Also, I'm going to be selling my casting platform with brand new seadek for $250 if interested.


Does the tiller arms they make allow you to use the trim on the end of the tiller handle?


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

Saw the boat going down sunrise blvd. (by flamingo) yesterday. 
Your boat is my dream skiff


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sure it is possible. But, if your outboard is new, it may void your warranty.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Saw the boat going down sunrise blvd. (by flamingo) yesterday.
> Your boat is my dream skiff


Rain or shine. I fish as much as I can. Let me know if you ever want a closer look.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful color scheme, I was wondering if the poling platform gets excessively hot in the hot florida sun?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

after a few hours it will heat up but nothing I cant handle. I had to put my sandals on once because it was getting hot but that was in the deck area, not the platform. I was also out all day during the hottest parts of the day


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If I had to just one I'd take the epirb over the VHF. I look at it like this, VHF if not abandon ship emergency and someone in range to hear, epirb someone always hears the call and do not need to be in the boat but you can be. 

If you can have both then that is best.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I ended up just getting a vhf. I havent been that far yet in my boat to feel like I need an epirb


----------

